# Can Your Child Roll Their Tongue?



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Being able to roll your tongue is a supposed genetic trait.
I and all my children can roll our tongue. That is roll it lengthwise to make it a U shape.

After watching how my son nurses, and how his tongue rolls around the nipple I've wondered if this trait impacts the breastfeeding of a child.

For example, each of my children mangled me when learning to nurse. I wonder if the extra movement in their tongue might have had something to do with it.

Can your child(ren) roll their tongues, and did you have an easy start to nursing or a hard start to nursing?

(Oh, any mods since I am apparently unable to spell would you mind changing my misspelling of tongue in the poll and titles? THANKS!)


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I just asked my four year old and she can roll her tongue. She and I had a semi-difficult time establishing a good latch when she was born. She nursed for the first really good time probably a week after she was born and got the hang of it after a couple weeks.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

http://test3-sftt.terc.edu/units/gen...01_trait01.cfm


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

You need a poll result which says some/one of my kids can and some/one of my kids cannot! My DD#1 has my long tongue and CAN, my DS has DH's short tongue and CANNOT. DD#2 - who knows? At 2.5 months she's just discovering it!







Both my older 2 were champion nursers...the baby is having nursing issues...


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

hmmm... I don't think I can edit the poll otherwise I'd make it a multiple choices one!


----------

